# Cyp. Acuale media ammender



## NewGuyOnTheBlock (Mar 30, 2022)

Hey guys! 

I'm growing my cyps in inorganic media, I haven't tried Cyp. Acuale in this mix yet, but it is my hope to do so. But I know they like acidic soil. 

Should I mend the soil with something to increase the acidity or just let it remain neutral.

If I am to ammend the soil, what should I ammend it with?


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Mar 30, 2022)

If you want something to last long term pine needles and pine dander will not reduce your PH enough. Go to a local nursery and find elemental sulfur, you may use fast acting sulfur initially but it will not last long term. I would also suggest purchasing some permatil, Epsoma has a product they call soil perfector but it’s expenses depending on where you live. This is want my Acuale soil looks like.


----------



## NewGuyOnTheBlock (Mar 30, 2022)

SEMO-Cypr said:


> If you want something to last long term pine needles and pine dander will not reduce your PH enough. Go to a local nursery and find elemental sulfur, you may use fast acting sulfur initially but it will not last long term. I would also suggest purchasing some permatil, Epsoma has a product they call soil perfector but it’s expenses depending on where you live. This is want my Acuale soil looks like. View attachment 33309


What is your mixture? I'd like to make a bed for them


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Apr 1, 2022)

It’s been awhile, my bed is about 3’ by 5’ but if I remember right it is a mix of pine needles and pine dander (half a 55gal bag worth), Sungrow 225, #3 perlite, river pebbles, 1bag of epsoma soil perfector and about a 5gal bucket of sand mixed with about 25% of the original soil (which is oak/hickory forest). I put in fast acting sulfur in the mix and in the holes I planted the acuale. I didn’t find out about the elemental sulfur lowering PH long term and that pine needles and dander didn’t significately reduce ph until this winter. Plants Delights Nursery has some really good videos on soil amendments and I would suggest watching. They sell Cyps, other terrestrial orchids, and trilliums. They are big on soil health and offer a lot of info on it.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Apr 29, 2022)

I have to say that my soil mix may have kept it alive to date and I was hoping it would bloom this year but the bud just blasted. Not sure why but we did get a few very cold nights this week, but the Pubescens 6 feet over didn’t mind one bit. I’ve been told that this species doesn’t need or want fertilizer, but this makes me rethink that, but with the LH being so low it would be difficult to as the low ph would lock out some nutrients. 

Has anyone heard of green sand? I’ve read that you can’t over fertilize with it because it’s natural and it’s NPK is (0x0x2)


----------



## Ray (Apr 30, 2022)

The substrate pH has to be extremely low in order to “lock out” nutrients. So low the plant couldn’t live in it.


----------



## NewGuyOnTheBlock (May 10, 2022)

SEMO-Cypr said:


> I have to say that my soil mix may have kept it alive to date and I was hoping it would bloom this year but the bud just blasted. Not sure why but we did get a few very cold nights this week, but the Pubescens 6 feet over didn’t mind one bit. I’ve been told that this species doesn’t need or want fertilizer, but this makes me rethink that, but with the LH being so low it would be difficult to as the low ph would lock out some nutrients.
> 
> Has anyone heard of green sand? I’ve read that you can’t over fertilize with it because it’s natural and it’s NPK is (0x0x2)
> 
> View attachment 34064


I actually just saw it, I'll probably order some for my cyps


----------



## abax (May 10, 2022)

The acaule on my property is in very deep white pine needles and doing quite
well.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 10, 2022)

abax said:


> The acaule on my property is in very deep white pine needles and doing quite
> well.



I’ve read that white pine dander produces the lowest PH of any of our native pines.


----------

